# Winterzeit = Chat Zeit !



## Wuzzel (5. Dez. 2009)

Hallo liebe User und Teichfreunde und Teichfreundinnen. 

der eine oder anderer wird inm neuen Layout den Chat vielleicht nicht sofort finden. 

Der Zugang zum chat ist jetzt unter COMMUNITY zu finden. 

Ihr müsst euch dort noch mal  im chatprogramm anmelden, am Besten mit dem selben nickname, wie im Forum. Beste Chatzeit ist abends, aber teilweise treffen sich auch tagsüber die Chatter zum lockeren plaudern. 

Dies nur als kleiner Hinweis, weil man oft hört das die Leut den chat nur nach langem Suchen gefunden haben.

Bis Bald im Chat !? 

Wuzzel


----------

